# Who remembers when....



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Drinking and driving was legal in Texas and we measured distance not in miles, but how much beer it would take to get there. 

what else???


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Used to drive around the small town I grew up in buying a single beer from each store that sold beer so we could see who had the coldest.
Ah, the good old days....


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

Got caught drinking beer (under-age) by the local cops and they made us open each beer and pour it out and told us to go home.

Professor Jones


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I remember the first "rap" song I sort of liked.....

KLF 3am Eternal.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I drove my dad's truck all over the country roads by myself when I was 14. Dad just said, "Don't get a ticket." Ticket?...I had no license.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

When TV would go off air around midnight...hwell: or when only 3 tv stations


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Dad would drive home from fishing trips with a beer in his hand hanging out of the window of our Suburban. He'd only have a couple on the 2 hour ride. This was from before I was born to about 1988 I guess. Wouldn't think of doing that now.


----------



## biged412 (Mar 8, 2005)

My Buddy (fisheyes) bought a '67Nova SS for $600 and had to get a Bank LOAN !


----------



## jwomack (Jun 16, 2009)

**** chaser said:


> Drinking and driving was legal in Texas and we measured distance not in miles, but how much beer it would take to get there.
> 
> what else???


you had to have a church key to open a beer can - no pull tops. also , galveston falstaff was sooooooo good. :cheers:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I remember two things: Being able to drink and drive as long as you weren't intoxicated and driving. And being the last generation, literally to the year, that could drink at the age of 18.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

coachlaw said:


> Dad would drive home from fishing trips with a beer in his hand hanging out of the window of our Suburban. He'd only have a couple on the 2 hour ride. This was from before I was born to about 1988 I guess. Wouldn't think of doing that now.


Strange, i can remember traveling through Needville and i couldn't have been any more than 5 and my father would start hiding beer under the seat /under me or wherever he could put it-I know for fact it was against the law then! :cheers:


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

19 cents for a gallon of gas and 99 cents for a cold 6 pack


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

A nickle for a package of peanuts and 10 cents for the RC Cola to put them in.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

boat said:


> A nickle for a package of peanuts and 10 cents for the RC Cola to put them in.


And a Moon Pie was?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

uncle dave said:


> 19 cents for a gallon of gas and 99 cents for a cold 6 pack


Same here and cigarettes were $.25 a pack. I can't remember how much a RC cola was cause my best friends Dad owned a store and we got to work for our drinks. Never paid for one.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

slopoke said:


> I remember two things: Being able to drink and drive as long as you weren't intoxicated and driving. And being the last generation, literally to the year, that could drink at the age of 18.


I remember when they changed the age to 19, us 18 year olds were grandfathered and could still drink legally.

Then about time it went to 21, I was already there.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

FireEater said:


> I remember when they changed the age to 19, us 18 year olds were grandfathered and could still drink legally.
> 
> Then about time it went to 21, I was already there.


Same here. I got lucky each time that they changed it, because at the time I was going to San Jac majoring in nightclubs, gurlz, and booze!


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

People would pull over on the shoulder to allow you to pass when you came up behind them and a wave was with 5 fingers.


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

I remember wearing straight legged Levis and flannel shirts even when they weren't in style.:doowapsta


----------



## skout210 (Mar 2, 2006)

Buying cigs out of a vending machine with pull handles under each brand,, Small juke boxes in the boothes at the hamburger joint


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm just a pup, but I remember my grandfather keeping those 8oz bottles of Coke in his extra fridge just for us Grandkids when we came to visit. So much better than the plastic or aluminum cans. We had to put the empties back in the case for the deposit.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

**** chaser said:


> Drinking and driving was legal in Texas and we measured distance not in miles, but how much beer it would take to get there.
> 
> what else???


When did that change? LOL

I remember going to the store to get my mom and Dad a pack of cigarettes and skoal was $.38 a can.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Remember buying Copenhagen for $.33 a can.
Could get 3 cans for a dollar...wow. 
What is is now - $4.00 a can??


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Remember buying Copenhagen for $.33 a can.
> Could get 3 cans for a dollar...wow.
> What is is now - $4.00 a can??


No sir, it is over 5.00 for cope. Im payin 4.85 after taxes for my redseal.


----------



## Mako$Money (Aug 28, 2009)

I remember 1969 Z28's, pontiac goats, plymouth roadrunners, cuda's and superbee's, dodge challangers, olds 442's, pontiac sprint, chevy nova's and I can remember when dodge came out with the daytona superbee, can't remember what they called them for sure but had the nose cone on front and high spoiler on rear. Only like 500 made. I remember the 56's 57's and the wing cars cruising the streets in my home town. Beer was always in abundance. I was in high school and could go to the bars and drink legally! No I wasn't 21 and in high school. Legal age was 19 ( I started late) not my fault!! hehe! Man where did my life go all of a sudden??
Anyone have oppertunity to own muscle car? what did you drive? me 1969 plymouth roadrunner. Sorry folks, but that mussel word kik my behiney!! think I finally spelled it right.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> When TV would go off air around midnight...hwell: or when only 3 tv stations


LOL...Click this link and see if this brings back any memories! I remember waking up hearing this stuff! :spineyes:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1l1vb_early-tv-test-pattern_ads


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Mako$Money said:


> I remember 1969 Z28's, pontiac goats, plymouth roadrunners, cuda's and superbee's, dodge challangers, olds 442's, pontiac sprint, chevy nova's and I can remember when dodge came out with the daytona superbee, can't remember what they called them for sure but had the nose cone on front and high spoiler on rear. Only like 500 made. I remember the 56's 57's and the wing cars cruising the streets in my home town. Beer was always in abundance. I was in high school and could go to the bars and drink legally! No I wasn't 21 and in high school. Legal age was 19 ( I started late) not my fault!! hehe! Man where did my life go all of a sudden??
> Anyone have oppertunity to own muscle car? what did you drive? me 1969 plymouth roadrunner. Sorry folks, but that mussel word kik my behiney!! think I finally spelled it right.


Had both '68 and 69 roadrunners ('69 was a six pack), '64 Olds 442, '64 and '65 mustangs (had 17 at one time) '68 Olds 442 (drag Strip only) '67 Pontiac GTO. Started out with a '37 Ford Coupe with a 409 chevy in it. This is just a few of them.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

S&H Green stamps given for gas and groceries. .15 gas and somebody pumped it for you, cleaned your windshield, and checked the tires. No TV--listened to the radio. Seemed like the NY Yankees were on every night. No AC in the house and cars. My dad bought a 58 Chevy Belair. It had turn signals that turned off by them selves when the wheel was turned the other way. Air cooled Chevy Corvair.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> I'm just a pup, but I remember my grandfather keeping those* 8oz bottles of Coke* in his extra fridge just for us Grandkids when we came to visit. So much better than the plastic or aluminum cans. We had to put the empties back in the case for the deposit.


That's another fond memory. Over the objections of my very Catholic Mom, my Dad sent me to a private, Babtist kindergarten. Every day we brought a sack lunch to school and a nickel. The nickel was for one of those 8 oz. Cokes from one of the old-fashioned machines where you pull the bottle out after putting your money in. Sometimes Mom would give me an extra nickel for a second Coke. Those were the best-tasting Cokes ever! :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Does anyone remember "pink air" for your tires?

Fina "Splash"?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

trodery said:


> LOL...Click this link and see if this brings back any memories! *I remember waking up hearing this stuff! :spineyes:*
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1l1vb_early-tv-test-pattern_ads


Me too. The best old monster movies came on late at night on the weekends and I tried to set up and watch them all. Waking up to that test tone was usually the result.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Remember buying Copenhagen for $.33 a can.
> Could get 3 cans for a dollar...wow.
> What is is now - $4.00 a can??


Yep, Cope for .33



indaskinny said:


> No sir, it is over 5.00 for cope. Im payin 4.85 after taxes for my redseal.


Yep, cope is high but can't ( wont ) give it up.:biggrin:


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

Piggly Wiggly store. Rexall drug store. Arco gas station. Billups gas station. Diamond Shamrock. My grandpa drinking Jax and my uncles drinking Pearl.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

The good old days. Just memory's. I remember going to Carton's Hardware on the corner of I-10 and Federal with my old man(step).. He would buy 6 blocks and put them in his metal Coleman ice chest along with his pearl beer. He give us each a 1.00 and say go get ya ll some bubble gum. I'd come out with 50 pieces of regular bubble gum,a pack of baseball cards with that old powered coated gum in it. And then not to mention all Bonka Joe's Gum with the cartoons in it. We were in hog heaven. Forgot to mention the wooden creates with the short Coke Cola's. You had better put your empty back in that create too! lol Mannn! The Good Old days

Miss ya dad!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

For a wart my Grandma would say to cut a potato in half, rub it on the wart then bury the potato. When the potato rotted the wart would be gone. LOL I loved my grandma to death.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Mako$Money said:


> I remember 1969 Z28's, pontiac goats, plymouth roadrunners, cuda's and superbee's, dodge challangers, olds 442's, pontiac sprint, chevy nova's and I can remember when dodge came out with the daytona superbee, can't remember what they called them for sure but had the nose cone on front and high spoiler on rear. Only like 500 made. I remember the 56's 57's and the wing cars cruising the streets in my home town. Beer was always in abundance. I was in high school and could go to the bars and drink legally! No I wasn't 21 and in high school. Legal age was 19 ( I started late) not my fault!! hehe! Man where did my life go all of a sudden??
> Anyone have oppertunity to own muscle car? what did you drive? me 1969 plymouth roadrunner. Sorry folks, but that mussel word kik my behiney!! think I finally spelled it right.


Hey i have a 1970 numbers matching LS5 SS 4sp Chevelle a no A/C car,Astro blue w/white stripes.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Melon said:


> The good old days. Just memory's. I remember going to Carton's Hardware on the corner of I-10 and Federal with my old man(step).. He would buy 6 blocks and put them in his metal Coleman ice chest along with his pearl beer. He give us each a 1.00 and say go get ya ll some bubble gum. I'd come out with 50 pieces of regular bubble gum,a pack of baseball cards with that old powered coated gum in it. And then not to mention all Bonka Joe's Gum with the cartoons in it. We were in hog heaven. Forgot to mention the wooden creates with the short Coke Cola's. You had better put your empty back in that create too! lol Mannn! The Good Old days
> 
> Miss ya dad!


I remember being chased by an old crazy woman that lived next door to Carlton's, she chased me all the way home with an axe in her hand...she actually came inside my house! I was only 5 years old!!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Melon said:


> The good old days. Just memory's. I remember going to Carton's Hardware on the corner of I-10 and Federal with my old man(step).. He would buy 6 blocks and put them in his metal Coleman ice chest along with his pearl beer. He give us each a 1.00 and say go get ya ll some bubble gum. I'd come out with 50 pieces of regular bubble gum,a pack of baseball cards with that old powered coated gum in it. And then not to mention all Bonka Joe's Gum with the cartoons in it. We were in hog heaven. Forgot to mention the wooden creates with the short Coke Cola's. You had better put your empty back in that create too! lol Mannn! The Good Old days
> 
> Miss ya dad!


My Dad used to take me to get my hair cut in your neck of the woods, Melon. Horton's Barber Shop on Clinton. John Horton was our cross-street neighbor. There was a little drug store in the same strip center that had an old-style diner inside with a soda jerk. Saturday haircuts meant rootbeer floats and a 25-cent comic book from that drug store. And a piece of double bubble, of course!


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

Melon said:


> The good old days. Just memory's. I remember going to Carton's Hardware on the corner of I-10 and Federal with my old man(step).. He would buy 6 blocks and put them in his metal Coleman ice chest along with his pearl beer. He give us each a 1.00 and say go get ya ll some bubble gum. I'd come out with 50 pieces of regular bubble gum,a pack of baseball cards with that old powered coated gum in it. And then not to mention all Bonka Joe's Gum with the cartoons in it. We were in hog heaven. Forgot to mention the wooden creates with the short Coke Cola's. You had better put your empty back in that create too! lol Mannn! The Good Old days
> 
> Miss ya dad!


I remember Cartons also / the cokes were in the front, outside and iced down.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

9121SS said:


> For a wart my Grandma would say to cut a potato in half, rub it on the wart then bury the potato. When the potato rotted the wart would be gone. LOL I loved my grandma to death.


My grandma would make us all line up and take big spoon of Geritol oil soon as we hit the front door at her house down on the river. She would tell ya to hold your nose.lol After a dose of that you was good to go for the weekend.

:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Great thread poonchaser, bringing back great memories.


----------



## asaltweapon (Aug 26, 2009)

*Drinkin Age*

Talk about gettin zapped by the drinking age change. I turned 19 on August 26th. Changed to 21 on September 1st. No grandfather on that one. Worst was my girlfriend at the time. She turned 19 that August 31st. Everyone gave her free drinks that day just cause they felt she got so screwed.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

slopoke said:


> My Dad used to take me to get my hair cut in your neck of the woods, Melon. Horton's Barber Shop on Clinton. John Horton was our cross-street neighbor. There was a little drug store in the same strip center that had an old-style diner inside with a soda jerk. Saturday haircuts meant rootbeer floats and a 25-cent comic book from that drug store. And a piece of double bubble, of course!


Pokie that guy went to school with my folks. His nickname was Booger. And if you set still while getting the flat-top? You would get some bubblegum.lol Also remember the sticky stuff he would put on your hair? Believe it was called Butch. Your hair would be hard as a rock. I couldn't stand that stuff. I never complained because I was gonna get my free piece of Double Bubble!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Melon said:


> Pokie that guy went to school with my folks. His nickname was Booger. And if you set still while getting the flat-top? You would get some bubblegum.lol Also remember the sticky stuff he would put on your hair? Believe it was called Butch. Your hair would be hard as a rock. I couldn't stand that stuff. I never complained because I was gonna get my free piece of Double Bubble!


Yup. His daughter and I went to school together from 1st through 12th. If he put enough of that stuff in your hair he could turn ya into Elvis! :dance:
I'm still washin' mine out!


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

I remember when I thought the only thing a seatbelt was good for was to strangle my little brother with on long trips. I can still see his little purple face in my mind...........now I feel like I'm being strangled every day when I have to put mine on.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

bluewaterbound1 said:


> I remember when I thought the only thing a seatbelt was good for was to strangle my little brother with on long trips. I can still see his little purple face in my mind...........now I feel like I'm being strangled every day when I have to put mine on.


lmao! I'd put both of my little brothers in one seatbelt! Mom had a Pontiac Station wagon and my old man would load all of us up and take to dollar night movies at the drive-in off old 90 and maxey! To this day I remember watching the night of the living dead there in black and white. That night all five of us kids slept in my moms bed. I was only about 10 or 11 I believe. And yes I was skeered! lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Melon I had 3 Aunts and Uncles that lived in GP. They lived on 12th street and 17th street on the west side of Holland Ave. The one on 17th was right in the middle of the curve. Well I had 2 Aunts that lived on 17th.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I remember the flip up back back seat in our country squire station wagon. Bet those exhaust fumes didn't hurt me too much...

Having 2 channels on TV, depending which way the antemma was facing on the B&W TV.

A new zebco 202 was the sheeeeat!!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Pickin up Bottles and put'n 'em in my red wagon on the way to the store to cash in for candy money $$$$$ :cheers:


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Melon said:


> lmao! I'd put both of my little brothers in one seatbelt! Mom had a Pontiac Station wagon and my old man would load all of us up and take to dollar night movies at the drive-in off old 90 and maxey! To this day I remember watching the night of the living dead there in black and white. That night all five of us kids slept in my moms bed. I was only about 10 or 11 I believe. And yes I was skeered! lol


I remember going to the drive in on Airline and I-45, last movie I saw there was "The Deep" , film about those divers recovering treasure from a sunken wreck. My little brother doesn't remember much of the movie, he passed out a few times during the film from lack of oxygen. I got a little too rough with the seatbelt strangling thing.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I lived in Cypress growing to the age 12 and lived in Timberlake Estates which had about a 5 acre lake in the back of the subdivision, i would set my pup tent up friday evening and have my bicycle packed with my rods and tackle box ready to peddle out at first light to catch me some perch. My mother brought this up a couple of weeks ago,she said during the summer i fished every wknd !:smile:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bluewaterbound1 said:


> I remember going to the drive in on Airline and I-45, last movie I saw there was "The Deep" , film about those divers recovering treasure from a sunken wreck. My little brother doesn't remember much of the movie, he passed out a few times during the film from lack of oxygen. I got a little too rough with the seatbelt strangling thing.


I wuz There Lol, I loved that place and that movie!:cheers:


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

When there was only one HBO/Showtime/movie channel, and they wouldn't come on til like 4PM.

And before that, getting up to change the channel to either 2,11,13, 26, or 39. The last two you also had to switch to Uhf.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Mako$Money said:


> I remember 1969 Z28's, pontiac goats, plymouth roadrunners, cuda's and superbee's, dodge challangers, olds 442's, pontiac sprint, chevy nova's and I can remember when dodge came out with the daytona superbee, can't remember what they called them for sure but had the nose cone on front and high spoiler on rear. Only like 500 made. I remember the 56's 57's and the wing cars cruising the streets in my home town. Beer was always in abundance. I was in high school and could go to the bars and drink legally! No I wasn't 21 and in high school. Legal age was 19 ( I started late) not my fault!! hehe! Man where did my life go all of a sudden??
> Anyone have oppertunity to own muscle car? what did you drive? me 1969 plymouth roadrunner. Sorry folks, but that mussel word kik my behiney!! think I finally spelled it right.


You should come to the Kingwood car show this Sunday, It's been rained out the last two Sundays, we are ready to see some cool rides and drink a cool one, or warming one if we have the cool dry weather predicted. FUN TIMES!

I'll be 2Cool at the T-Shirt desk.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> I lived in Cypress growing to the age 12 and lived in Timberlake Estates which had about a 5 acre lake in the back of the subdivision, i would set my pup tent up friday evening and have my bicycle packed with my rods and tackle box ready to peddle out at first light to catch me some perch. My mother brought this up a couple of weeks ago,she said during the summer i fished every wknd !:smile:


Yep, I fished that lake all through junior high and into highschool. Than girls took my mind off fishing and I used that lake for other things un-related to fishing but related to girls. I love the water !!!!


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

This song pretty much sums up the whole thread!

You catch the "Utotem" reference?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Pickin up Bottles and put'n 'em in my red wagon on the way to the store to cash in for candy money $$$$$ :cheers:


Now there is a story! One of the worst whoopins I ever got! lol

Heck yea 25 cents for Bordons Milk Bottle.We would get home from school and fill up the glasses of milk for 25 cents. Didn't last long. The man hit my mom up for 1.25 on Saturday morning because we were cashing them in. Well mom cashed in on us! Another whooping! Crazy whooping at that! Mom didn't care if was the leg,the back or butt! lol Dad was more routine at it. OK son bend over! Don't Move! Or you will get double! It might of hurt more when he punished us but you could wear shorts with out your buddies laughing at ya!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bluewaterbound1 said:


> Yep, I fished that lake all through junior high and into highschool. Than girls took my mind off fishing and I used that lake for other things un-related to fishing but related to girls. I love the water !!!!


I caught a 7 lb bass out of there when i was 10 and i wer thuh talk of the neighborhood Lol!:cheers:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

When I was about 10 we would go to my grandfathers in Beaumont. Felt like it would take all day to get there HWY 90. He would always be working at his cafe ( Joes Cafe) down town bmt. He had pool tables with leather pockets, cig machine with pull knobs and JAX beer stuff all over the place.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

I remember drinking liquor out of my parents liquor cabinet with my friends when I was a teenager. We used to use a crayola crayon to mark the level of the liquor in the bottle before we started drinking it. Than we would add water to bring the level back up. My parents never realy drank much so they never seemed to notice. Than, one X-mas when I was about 25 years old, my Mom asked if I would like a drink. A shiver ran down my spine. I chose Vodka, the old bottle was straight water by than. I had to act like I was getting drunk cause I didn't want to get grounded. LOL


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I live in Freeport and I remember leaving the doors and windows open all night and day till winter and never latching the screen door. Times have changed.

Baseball trading cups from 7/11 stores ?? I still have over 50 of them.

I can remember standing up in the front seat of my Dad's truck, my arm stretched out over his shoulder. I was hanging on,... We were coming home from our first fishing trip and we caught redfish. I was almost 5 at the time. I kept looking out the back window of the truck at those redfish in the bed. Dads redfish was 14 inches and mine was 16 inches. I've been after redfish ever since then,......:biggrin:

Matter a fact,......I'll be at the beach fishing for them by 06:00 in the morning. LOL !!


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Pickin up Bottles and put'n 'em in my red wagon on the way to the store to cash in for candy money $$$$$ :cheers:


10 cents for the *twisted* pepsi bottles. How about twisting the antenna pole at grandmas house to get the little rascals on 39. *PONG*? Happy Days dip for 25 cents. Speedy Pack store @ 45 and Tamina?


----------



## bayoulady55 (Oct 26, 2006)

Drive in movies with the cartoon commercials on the snackbar food like popcorn and hotdogs. I remember hiding in my boyfriend's trunk so he would have enough money to buy us drinks and popcorn. I remember the scratchy speakers and the foggy windows..lol... and the all night B movies like Boxcar Bertha and Last House on the Left.. Beer busts at the river and rope swings, the guys popping M-80 firecrackers in the water and watching the stunned fish float to the top. Fourth of July shooting off Roman Candles at each other and nobody lost a finger or an eye..


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Putting peanuts in a bottle Dr.Pepper or Pepsi you were on top of the world.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Melon said:


> Now there is a story! One of the worst whoopins I ever got! lol
> 
> Heck yea 25 cents for Bordons Milk Bottle.We would get home from school and fill up the glasses of milk for 25 cents. Didn't last long. The man hit my mom up for 1.25 on Saturday morning because we were cashing them in. Well mom cashed in on us! Another whooping! Crazy whooping at that! Mom didn't care if was the leg,the back or butt! lol Dad was more routine at it. OK son bend over! Don't Move! Or you will get double! It might of hurt more when he punished us but you could wear shorts with out your buddies laughing at ya!


Yup, momma would hit me wherever she could get me-rose bush whippins Ain't No Fun Lol, she would come outta thuh house grab a PRIZE rose stem grab it from the bottom and strip it through her hands then it was ON! Dad took the more suttle approach: OK you did it so take ur medicine and pick the belt you want me to use "outta 10 or 12"!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Melon said:


> Putting peanuts in a bottle Dr.Pepper or Pepsi you were on top of the world.


Always had the peanuts and a RC cola cause it was in a bigger bottle ,so you got more.:smile:

I could handle the whippings from my Mom but my Dad would wear your rear out. He wasn't as bad as my Grandmother. She would get a limb off any bush that was handy and she didn't just get your butt she got legs and all. Of course I never got many spankings. I was almost a little angel.:rotfl:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

2blue said:


> 10 cents for the *twisted* pepsi bottles. How about twisting the antenna pole at grandmas house to get the little rascals on 39. *PONG*? Happy Days dip for 25 cents. Speedy Pack store @ 45 and Tamina?


LMAO, ya beat me to it-it was every night at our house-rain ,sleet or snow!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Attic Fans , open window's and No A/C-But how i slept when the rumble of that attic fan kicked on!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Football helmets with the old 4-way suspension straps and NO other padding in them what so ever! :brew:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Melon said:


> Now there is a story! One of the worst whoopins I ever got! lol
> 
> Heck yea 25 cents for Bordons Milk Bottle.We would get home from school and fill up the glasses of milk for 25 cents. Didn't last long. The man hit my mom up for 1.25 on Saturday morning because we were cashing them in. Well mom cashed in on us! Another whooping! Crazy whooping at that! Mom didn't care if was the leg,the back or butt! lol Dad was more routine at it. OK son bend over! Don't Move! Or you will get double! It might of hurt more when he punished us but you could wear shorts with out your buddies laughing at ya!





catchysumfishy said:


> Yup, momma would hit me wherever she could get me-rose bush whippins Ain't No Fun Lol, she would come outta thuh house grab a PRIZE rose stem grab it from the bottom and strip it through her hands then it was ON! Dad took the more suttle approach: OK you did it so take ur medicine and pick the belt you want me to use "outta 10 or 12"!


just so happened, the neighbors across the alley had a "salt cedar" in their backyard. I got to go pick my switch off that tree, sure was glad when that tree died,...( Lack of limbs and leaves to create photosynthesis ) other than that anything mom could grab. Ya did not want a whippin' from dad.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Football helmets with the old 4-way suspension straps and NO other padding in them what so ever! :brew:


Our coach would walk around with a chin strap in his hand. You had better be paying attension. He would slap ya up side the helmet and that little metal button was loud! And stung too!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Melon said:


> Our coach would walk around with a chin strap in his hand. You had better be paying attension. He would slap ya up side the helmet and that little metal button was loud! And stung too!


I got it sometimes with NO helmet on-My father was a coach for 52 years-as a matter of fact he was with TJ mILLS when Sealy went to state 4 years in a row-anyhoo i caught he77 on practice day's he used me as a demonstration,never went light on me in 8 years of playin foot ball! Melon, those were the old thin leather chin straps too!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Yep, I caught the material on fire around the bottom of my sisters vanity dresser ( I was underneath it ) Dad tore me UP with his leather belt, feet never touched the floor through the whole whippin'. That was one time I did not go into the bathroom pull my pants down look in the mirror and start singing,... " I see my hiney, it's red and shiney "


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

DANO said:


> Yep, I caught the material on fire around the bottom of my sisters vanity dresser ( I was underneath it ) Dad tore me UP with his leather belt, feet never touched the floor through the whole whippin'. That was one time I did not go into the bathroom pull my pants down look in the mirror and start singing,... " I see my hiney, it's red and shiney "


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Melon said:


> lmao! I'd put both of my little brothers in one seatbelt! Mom had a Pontiac Station wagon and my old man would load all of us up and take to dollar night movies at the drive-in off old 90 and maxey! To this day I remember watching the night of the living dead there in black and white. That night all five of us kids slept in my moms bed. I was only about 10 or 11 I believe. And yes I was skeered! lol


Seat belt, what was that, it was all about the drivers right arm across your chest when a quick stop was needed!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

fishtale said:


> Seat belt, what was that, it was all about the drivers right arm across your chest when a quick stop was needed!!!


What seat belt? My aunt use to let me and my cousin ride on the tailgate of her 74 chevy rollin 80mph from Danciger to Old ocean and the roads weren't that great then-we held on fer our lives and loved every minute of it! :cheers:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

fishtale said:


> Seat belt, what was that, it was all about the drivers right arm across your chest when a quick stop was needed!!!


I'd put them in there for toture! They were gum thiefs! lol

Also remember when they came out with them 2' long plastic pixie stixs filles with sugar powder? Great spit ball shooters! Yep another whooping for shooting them things on the ceiling! lol


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Don't know how this was my fault but,...I got my butt whipped !! LMAO !!

My girl cousin was staying at our house and at that time she had a pet cat. I went into the garage to air up my bicycle tire, I was about 7 years old. Air compressor sat on the floor no tank just plug in and straight air ( belt drivin' ),..... Just so happened when I plugged in the compressor the cat wanted to be all friendly, you know,...how they rub on STUFF ! Well, cat's tail got caught in the belt on the compressor. This made quite a racket with cat being slung around and around, also hitting floor till tail ripped off. Cat never came into the garage again, Yep, I got a whippin' for that, guess it was the blood everywhere and all the screaming from my cousin.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Melon said:


> I'd put them in there for toture! They were gum thiefs! lol
> 
> Also remember when they came out with them 2' long plastic pixie stixs fill withsugar powder? Great spit ball shooters! Yep another whooping for shooting them things on the ceiling! lol


Yup we were heathens-what would happen to us now?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

DANO said:


> Don't know how this was my fault but,...I got my butt whipped !! LMAO !!
> 
> My girl cousin was staying at our house and at that time she had a pet cat. I went into the garage to air up my bicycle tire, I was about 7 years old. Air compressor sat on the floor no tank just plug in and straight air ( belt drivin' ),..... Just so happened when I plugged in the compressor the cat wanted to be all friendly, you know,...how they rub on STUFF ! Well, cat's tail got caught in the belt on the compressor. This made quite a racket with cat being slung around and around, also hitting floor till tail ripped off. Cat never came into the garage again, Yep, I got a whippin' for that, guess it was the blood everywhere and all the screaming from my cousin.


LMAO HEATHEN


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

DANO said:


> Don't know how this was my fault but,...I got my butt whipped !! LMAO !!
> 
> My girl cousin was staying at our house and at that time she had a pet cat. I went into the garage to air up my bicycle tire, I was about 7 years old. Air compressor sat on the floor no tank just plug in and straight air ( belt drivin' ),..... Just so happened when I plugged in the compressor the cat wanted to be all friendly, you know,...how they rub on STUFF ! Well, cat's tail got caught in the belt on the compressor. This made quite a racket with cat being slung around and around, also hitting floor till tail ripped off. Cat never came into the garage again, Yep, I got a whippin' for that, guess it was the blood everywhere and all the screaming from my cousin.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

My dad went out and purchased me a high fallutin lawn tractor which i couldn't reach the pedals on ,anyway it was one of the firts that had the seat safety on it so when i leaned forward to touch the break pedal the dayums mower would shut off -so i got my butt busted for that! What gives.....? :cheers:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Melon said:


> Also remember when they came out with them 2' long plastic pixie stixs filles with sugar powder? Great spit ball shooters! Yep another whooping for shooting them things on the ceiling! lol


I thought I was alone on this doing that, yep you guessed it, whipped again. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey ya ll noticed when we started talking about whoopings that Pokie disappeared on us? Bet he poked his nose in everything! Bet he got whooping too! lol


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

The Ole Nash steel wheel skate board-Painful toy!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Melon said:


> Hey ya ll noticed when we started talking about whoopings that Pokie disappeared on us? Bet he poked his nose in everything! Bet he got whooping too! lol


And he still wears that hair goo! :rotfl:


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

How bout them little loaves of rainbow bread at Astroworld, and the little Astros bat to beat the chit out of your friend if he tried to steal it.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

fishtale said:


> How bout them little loaves of rainbow bread at Astroworld!!!


Dude,i'm tearin up.......


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> The Ole Nash steel wheel skate board-Painful toy!


my first skateboard was one old metal roller skate taken apart in the middle, hammer the foot part flat and nailed too the bottom of a board. My sister never did find that roller skate but I had a skateboard. :rotfl:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Melon said:


> Hey ya ll noticed when we started talking about whoopings that Pokie disappeared on us? Bet he poked his nose in everything! Bet he got whooping too! lol


:rotfl:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Delaware punch, Frosty root beer!


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

fishtale said:


> How bout them little loaves of rainbow bread at Astroworld!!!


Man, Astroworld brings back memories. Alpine sleigh ride, gondola ride over the park, the high diver performances, bamboo shoot. If you want to see a sad sight, check out Astroworld on Google earth. It's literally a field. Even though it wasn't worth going to in its final years, I had lots of childhood memories.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

jboogerfinger said:


> Man, Astroworld brings back memories. Alpine sleigh ride, gondola ride over the park, the high diver performances, bamboo shoot. If you want to see a sad sight, check out Astroworld on Google earth. It's literally a field.


Horizon's


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> Horizon's


Oh yeah! That was our IMAX! lol.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

An ice cream parlor in Almeda and North west malls called Farrells-awesome!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

One of my personal favorites: Shaky's pizza


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Pez candy dispensers,

Real toys ( small ) from cracker jack boxes,....I have 3 metal whistles !!


----------



## Nobama (Oct 13, 2009)

How bout the original pacman take home "video" game

When your parent's let you run with the kids in the neighborhood like a band of Indians and didn't want you home until dinner...

Fishing was not a hobby or outdoor recreational sport but what made the entire world turn...

When you could spend 4 days of summer chasing 1 10" black bass in a bayou at grandma's house and think you won the bassmaster classic when you caught it.

You could shoot every stray cat in town with a BB gun and not have the swat team
show up and haul you to CPS and fine your parents

Hunting with Dad or Grandpa was a right of passage when you got to go...They didn't pay $4000 to hunt a SuperMega lease for the weekend...it was on the local farmers land for free and you learned to respect the land and the game...The hunt was about the experiance and life lessons not just pulling the trigger on an zoo feed deer....

I pray my son gets to live the way we did at such a young age....

Tight lines


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> One of my personal favorites: Shaky's pizza


The worst pizza that I'd pay to have one more slice!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bottle rockets-with wars included!


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> One of my personal favorites: Shaky's pizza


I remember having our after seasn Tball party at the one on 1960. Wow, forgot about Shaky's


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Bottle rockets-with wars included!


OH YEA !!!!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

jboogerfinger said:


> I remember having our after seasn Tball party at the one on 1960. Wow, forgot about Shaky's


We loved that one and the one on 1960 -dualin bango's every fri and sat. night, Oh thuh beeer my dad went through!


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Donky Kong, before Mario Bros.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

jboogerfinger said:


> Donky Kong, before Mario Bros.


pfffft....PONG Lol


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Discovering the "Green" Thanks for the boost my friends!!!


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Arcades. When you used to be able to ride your bike to some rat hole that had a bunch of video games that you would just feed quarters into. Their time is long gone..


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

fishtale said:


> Discovering the "Green" Thanks for the boost my friends!!!


Don't know what your talkin about!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

fishtale said:


> Discovering the "Green" Thanks for the boost my friends!!!


see what this does,...


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Pull Top beer tabs
*Bottle cokes and getting .10 returns
*falstaff beer
*schlitz pull tops
*grandma making me go get a switch off the willow tree to use on me
* tonka truck
*playing all day and not having to worry about checking in
*riding our bikes across town
*riding in the 442


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Yea the old muscle cars, gotta love em. Had a 66 Chevelle SS, Then a 69 Camero. Also had a 65 Chevy pick up. Used to ice down a case of Lone Star and cruise the back roads of Blessing at night shooting Rabbits. Rabbit Stew was a regular at our house! At that time the big thing was the bowling alley in Bay City or the KC Hall in El Campo. Also used to get with a bunch of friends and camp out down the beach in Matagorda. Fish all day and drink all night! Man those were the days. Any of ya'll remember the Police Chief (or was it the Sheriff) in West Columbia with the white Cadillac convertible with red interior and the long horns on the hood? LoL!!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Clear Creek, catfish and Gar!!!! Oh yea, lots of red ear's too.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> pfffft....PONG Lol


yep, PONG !!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

jboogerfinger said:


> Arcades. When you used to be able to ride your bike to some rat hole that had a bunch of video games that you would just feed quarters into. Their time is long gone..


Riding my bike into thuh beer joint to have a glass of milk while sitting on thuh bar and bs'ing with my dads buds when he wasn't there-Ahhh thuh memories!


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

"...Man, I haven't had a Schlitz beer since elementary school.."

Robert Earl Keen (No 2 Live dinner, Mariano intro)


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Gett'n washed off of the north jetties when i was 7 0r 8 while carrying 'Cane Poles" to catch trashies!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

fishtale said:


> Clear Creek, catfish and Gar!!!! Oh yea, lots of red ear's too.


Clear creek in H town?


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

catching croaker with dead shrimp and a 202 in Corpus off the concrete jettie things by the Holiday Inn when i was little when visiting my grandma.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

El Chico's before it was a chain!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Making Tow Chains out of all the pull tab schlitzezezes my dad drank!


----------



## Nobama (Oct 13, 2009)

Beating the [email protected] out of the kid down the street and then being the best man in his wedding 20 years later....(we didn't shoot,stab,cut, we duked it out and our fathers watched from the garage across the street without killing each other as well they just dusted us off and that was that)


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Clear creek in H town?


Dixie Farm Road is where I roamed!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

My cheepo mother haulin us kids over to Carverdale to get our Free immunizations-boy did we stick lout like a sore thumb!


----------



## bouy37 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Wrestling in the Coliseum*

.....when Paul Boesch would bring us Houston Wrestling from downtown Houston via Channel 39 every Saturday night.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Follically Challegened, you ROCK!!! Thanks for the "Green", my stash is looking a little better!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

bouy37 said:


> .....when Paul Boesch would bring us Houston Wrestling from downtown Houston via Channel 39 every Saturday night.


That picture was from before your time-he had all of the IW marks Gay jewelry poze in a circular motion by the time you caught up wiff him! J O S E Lethario-he ws my favorite!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Hanging out in the K-Mart Parking lot on Weekends!!!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*Went used to have Wrist Rocket wars on our Mini Trail 70's. Talk about some welps! China Berrys and Acorns were our ammo. There was someone always cheating mixing a marble in the bunch! *

*Then came BB gun wars! Oh yea we all graduated to pellet guns and had a three pump rule! Yea Right! *

*Think I'm glad just to be here! LOL*


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Watching races at Beltway and Rankin road on Friday nights. The cops would bust one, and EVERYBODY moved to the other. Back and forth all night. That was before the Beltway went over 45 near Greenspoint.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

After you ate lunch in H.S. many went out to fire up a cigarette or two in the smoking area outside the cafeteria. CF?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Melon said:


> *Went used to have Wrist Rocket wars on our Mini Trail 70's. Talk about some welps! China Berrys and Acorns were our ammo. There was someone always cheating mixing a marble in the bunch! *
> 
> *Then came BB gun wars! Oh yea we all graduated to pellet guns and had a three pump rule! Yea Right! *
> 
> *Think I'm glad just to be here! LOL*


Mini Trail 70's -THOSE WERE THUH BOMB and best two wheel bike EVER built! I'm gunna look fer 1 or 2!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

fishtale said:


> Dixie Farm Road is where I roamed!!!


2 lanes and nothing but fields

analog push button am/fm radio
8 tracks of eric clapton


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

bouy37 said:


> .....when Paul Boesch would bring us Houston Wrestling from downtown Houston via Channel 39 every Saturday night.


Oh yea wrestling! I always wanted to be *Wahoo McDaniel's* the Indian wrestler! lol


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

ComeFrom? said:


> After you ate lunch in H.S. many went out to fire up a cigarette or two in the smoking area outside the cafeteria. CF?


We had Off Campus lunch-most of the time i couldn't find my way back or ended up at surfside under the Pier!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Melon said:


> Oh yea wrestling! I always wanted to be *Wahoo McDaniel's* the Indian wrestler! lol


Who else was ther i don't think i have it right but here it is: Outlaw Jim Dugan


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

cocoa beware, the von erics, hacksaw jim dugan,


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Who else was ther i don't think i have it right but here it is: Outlaw Jim Dugan


http://www.wrestlingmuseum.com/pages/bios/wahoomcdaniel2.html


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

C.Hern5972 said:


> cocoa beware, the von erics, hacksaw jim dugan,


That's it Hacksaw and the Von ericks came along later on!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> We had Off Campus lunch-most of the time i couldn't find my way back or ended up at surfside under the Pier!


Off campus lunch, oh yea, lots of good stuff there!!!

Office duty after lunch, pickin up attendence!!!

I was **** good at that, to bad there wasn't a career in that one!!!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> That's it Hacksaw and the Von ericks came along later on!


Yup, I remebering him coming out yelling, HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO waving that 2x4.......that was classic


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Get this, I actually had a "Pocket Fisherman" I purchased it at the old TG&Y next to Baskin robbins at the corner of 1960 and Jones road- i road my Huffy all the way there from Timberlake on Cypress north houston-no kid can do that now!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Melon said:


> Catchy I wouldn't admit that you were a pocket fisherman. I'd erase that reply if I was you! If the evil woman reads that she will blackmail you for life! lol


HAD, HAD a pocket fisherman and kept it strapped to my huffy-I'm not ashamed, there wasn't a fishin hole I wasn't ready for! She is a hot air bag and wouldn't know of anything we are discussing!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Running out of the U Tot'em with a couple of cases of beer yelling WaaaaaHooooo, following a weed line.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

lol


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

OK, I wahooed a time or two myself. I remember going to Gibson's in Bay City when I was 10 and buying my first open faced reel. ABU 5500D and Shakespeare rod (by today's standards it was like holding a piece of 1" pipe). BTW, I still have it; very seldom use it. BC also had a Bottom Dollar at the time. On Saturday mornings going fishing we'd stop at the conv. store and I would get a Mrs. Bairds' little chocolate cake thing and a cold bottle of milk.


----------



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

From Las Cruces, New Mexico, but here are a few of mine:

Juan, the mexican guy who sold produce in the neighborhoods from a horse drawn cart.

In the summer, the theatre's had a Saturday AM feature. I guess it was a promo with Bordens Dairy. You had to take a empty Ice cream box, or a couple milk cartons, or sour cream containers, and they would let you in the movie for free. I distinctly remember "Creature from the Black Lagoon"

Vacuum tube tester at the gocery store

Canvas water bag hanging from the mirror of the car

Endlessly playing "War"

Driving a "Tote-goat" through the desert


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Melon said:


> Hey ya ll noticed when we started talking about whoopings that Pokie disappeared on us? Bet he poked his nose in everything! Bet he got whooping too! lol


Ya'll gave me tha heebie jeebies with all that talk about whoopin's! I had to go watch some Battlestar Galactice DVD's before goin' ta bed with nightmares. 



catchysumfishy said:


> And he still wears that hair goo! :rotfl:


I don't use that dab'll doya any more. I got's some Loreal, cuz I'm worth it.



fishtale said:


> How bout them little loaves of rainbow bread at Astroworld, and the little Astros bat to beat the chit out of your friend if he tried to steal it.


Loved those little loaves of Rainbow. And I'm still ticked that they tore down Astroworld. Somebody should go to jail behind that one!



catchysumfishy said:


> An ice cream parlor in Almeda and North west malls called Farrells-awesome!





catchysumfishy said:


> One of my personal favorites: Shaky's pizza


Farrells and Shaky's were birthday party favorites! Didn't miss no b-day parties at one of them. :biggrin:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> pfffft....PONG Lol


Frogger!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

**** chaser said:


> Frogger!!


Defender!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

asaltweapon said:


> Talk about gettin zapped by the drinking age change. I turned 19 on August 26th. Changed to 21 on September 1st. No grandfather on that one. Worst was my girlfriend at the time. She turned 19 that August 31st. Everyone gave her free drinks that day just cause they felt she got so screwed.


I had my 19th in April of that year.

That sucked.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I used to get a dollar from my dad for a gallon of gas. Always had a little change left over to get a couple penny candies.

Drink holders were called Beer holders.

I used to buy "Mom or Dad" a pack of cigarettes and box of matches for a dollar.

U Tote M slushies with the Monster stickers on the cup was the coolest!

Live bait was $3 a pint and $5 a quart.

Bicycles were Expensive!
A VCR was expensive, but no body could afford a Beta or Laser Disc.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

slopoke said:


> Defender!


Good one!!! I had high scores for a long time on my local Defender, Stargate and Robotron machines. I was good at asteroids also.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Cup holders were hung on your window of your car!! LOL


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Someone once asked me how far back I could remember. I said that I could remember going to a party with my Daddy and coming home with my Mother. :wink:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Road trips to Oklahoma in the Impala Station Wagon (windows down the whole way)

Riding in the old F100 truck, riding between my dad and his buddy- Trucks only had front seats then and good luck finding a seat belt. They would both have a tall boy between their legs, one smoked Pall Mall and the other smoked Camels. Filters????? We don't need no stinkin' filters. 

Drinking water from the well water hose. 

Candy Cigarettes

Wax Lips and those little wax bottles with the juice in them. 

Playing pool and shuffleboard while grandpa played dominos at the local bar. Those were the best / coldest Coca Colas on the planet. 

Digging up worms with grandma for fishing- There was ALWAYS an old empty coffee can to hold those worms. 

I could go on and on.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Tote Goats and mini trail 70's, we rode those all in my early teens. You could ride them all day for 10 cents worth of gas. That tote goat would climb a brick wall if you could stay on it. My brother and I had several of the MT 70's on our deer lease when we first got on it. That was all we could afford for a while.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

032490 said:


> Tote Goats and mini trail 70's, we rode those all in my early teens. You could ride them all day for 10 cents worth of gas. That tote goat would climb a brick wall if you could stay on it. My brother and I had several of the MT 70's on our deer lease when we first got on it. That was all we could afford for a while.


We had a couple of Cushman minibikes with Briggs and Stratton motors and centrificle clutches. No suspension whatsoever on one of them. Just springs in seat!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I can remember as a kid going with my mom to the Uvalde Drive-thru Milk store. The only thing they sold there was milk, and I thought it was soo neat when they went from the glass bottles to plastic.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

The trucks parked out behind the Ag and building trades building at Spring High School had gun racks and guns hanging in them...and nobody said a word! 

We even cleaned deer that guys shot before school on the motor hoist in auto mechanics.

Used to go to the Gunny Shack for lunch or the grocery store in what is now Old Town Spring and get a chopped beef, coke and bag of chips for $2.50

Didn't have teachers like they have now! ; )


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

slopoke said:


> Same here. I got lucky each time that they changed it, because at the time I was going to San Jac majoring in nightclubs, gurlz, and booze!


I was legal for 2 weeks when I was 19. (Aug. 16-Sept. 1)
Then I had to wait till 21 to legally drink again.

I don't recall much about those 2 weeks. :hiccup:


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I remember the first time I used a gas pump with digital read out instead of the analog rolling numbers.

I went over the amount mom told me to put in and didn't get a coke because of it.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Sitting up out of the moon roof of my parents Mercury Cougar at the drive in theater eating Junior Mints. Riding bikes to the corner store to get dads snuff and a can of Cope for myself.
Had a bad receding hairline at 16 and could take off my hat and buy beer just about anywhere.
MIP cost 25 bucks on first offense 50 for the second.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Speaking of Snuff I used to watch my Great Grandmother get her little jar of snuff and put about 2 scoops with that little spoon in her mouth and then snort one spoon. She was in her late 90's at that time and lived to be 103. She would ALWAYS have what I thought was a glass of water next to her, then one day I seen her pouring some whiskey in it.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I saw Rocky the movie when it first came out at Mclindon triple drive in on Hiram Clarke,how about when you went to Princes burgers and ordered a drink and there was a plastic animal hanging from the edge of the glass?...


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

My 'dream car' was one of the new Jaguar XKEs - mad: the IDEA of a four-door Jag).


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Mike77015 said:


> Speaking of Snuff I used to watch my Great Grandmother get her little jar of snuff and put about 2 scoops with that little spoon in her mouth and then snort one spoon. She was in her late 90's at that time and lived to be 103. She would ALWAYS have what I thought was a glass of water next to her, then one day I seen her pouring some whiskey in it.


LOL. Yep, Mine to. I couldn't understand why she would put that nasty stuff in her mouth. HA! I've been using Cope about 32 years now and my Grandkids feel the same about me.:biggrin:


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

In the winter time , hurryin home from school to watch Beaver and Dark Shadows on tv if it was too cold to play outside. As a teen, hangin out Saturday nights at the J in the B or Dairy Q on airline dr. by Aldine high school.....days gone by...


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

hay Mellon, *Wahoo McDaniel's *kid (girl) now runs a biker bar in South Houston, she was also the Indian maden on HeHaw


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

"You can't get there from here, without an ice cold six pack of beer" sign on the side of the ice house in New Braunfels.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Defender!


Pffft..Slap Jack! :biggrin:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bevo&Pevo said:


> OK, I wahooed a time or two myself. I remember going to Gibson's in Bay City when I was 10 and buying my first open faced reel. ABU 5500D and Shakespeare rod (by today's standards it was like holding a piece of 1" pipe). BTW, I still have it; very seldom use it. BC also had a Bottom Dollar at the time. On Saturday mornings going fishing we'd stop at the conv. store and I would get a Mrs. Bairds' little chocolate cake thing and a cold bottle of milk.


What was the name of that sporting goods store in down town BC on the right headed south? I loved that place!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

**** chaser said:


> Drinking and driving was legal in Texas and we measured distance not in miles, but how much beer it would take to get there.
> 
> what else???


dang it,, there goes one more Memo someone didn't put in my dang box!









Guess I'm still living ol school along with about half the guys I run with and fish with around here. :headknock oh well, I hate change :cheers:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

waterspout said:


> dang it,, there goes one more Memo someone didn't put in my dang box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Change CAN'T happen with out HOPE ! :smile: :brew2::brew2::brew2:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i had a 64 ford p/u that was a camper special edition.....it had a factory cooler in the driver's door , talk about handy.......


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

The excitement of pumping up our old red coleman single mantle lantern at our beach house in Bay Harbor for a night of floundering-i was a fire bug and i wanted to spark one of them lanterns up in a BAD way! :smile:


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I remember going dove hunting during lunch from high school, Shotguns in the trunk.
Almost all pickup trucks had a shotgun in the window rack. I sold sporting goods at both Sage and K-Mart. Fished as often as I could. Fishing at San luis pass for flounder.


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

Going to Princes Drive-Inn at Federal and Market with my older sister and her friend. They would make me hide in the back seat of her little VW Bug so they could flirt with the boys. I bribed her. I made her buy me a shake every time. 
Getting caught in Whites store for stealing a bike part. The man knew my dad but I did not know it. He had the police tell me I had to clean the whole store after 5pm or go to jail. I'm glad that happened. I never took anything that wasnt mine again......Thanks Dad.

Later on in life.........Drag racing on new industrual rd.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Rotary Phones. I got one and my kids are fascinated by it.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

br549 said:


> Rotary Phones. I got one and my kids are fascinated by it.


LOL. the one in the kitchen always had the 20' cord.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

**** chaser said:


> LOL. the one in the kitchen always had the 20' cord.


 My Grandmother had one that must have weighed 20 pounds!


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Anybody remember when you cell phone cost you $60 a month for 60 min?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

One Ringy Dingy-Rotary phones made me think of it: Laugh-In


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

br549 said:


> My Grandmother had one that must have weighed 20 pounds!


Remember Hee Haw... call br549!!! LOL


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Green Acres,Petticoat Junction?


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

i remember finding a pay phone to make a phone call. Southwestern bell was the company. Had to find the phone pull off the road and the call was 10 cents. Then I remember pagers...oh wasn't that the THING. buzz....buzz buzz....
and you use to dial "0" for the operator....the service was free.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> Who else was ther i don't think i have it right but here it is: Outlaw Jim Dugan


HAHHAHA!!! What about Jimmy Superfly Snuka? Or Junk Yard Dog??


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> The trucks parked out behind the Ag and building trades building at Spring High School had gun racks and guns hanging in them...and nobody said a word!
> 
> We even cleaned deer that guys shot before school on the motor hoist in auto mechanics.
> 
> ...


I went to Spring as well. So did my Mom, Aunts, and Uncle. Girl who graduated with me, her dad owned Gunnys, they closed it down I think my Jr year or somewhere around there.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

USAFDAD said:


> Going to Princes Drive-Inn at Federal and Market with my older sister and her friend. They would make me hide in the back seat of her little VW Bug so they could flirt with the boys. I bribed her. I made her buy me a shake every time.
> Getting caught in Whites store for stealing a bike part. The man knew my dad but I did not know it. He had the police tell me I had to clean the whole store after 5pm or go to jail. I'm glad that happened. I never took anything that wasnt mine again......Thanks Dad.
> 
> Later on in life.........Drag racing on new industrual rd.


I really have fond memories of the Grant's store and the White's across the street. Huge toy departments in both! Dairy Queen on Uvalde and the one on Federal and Market were our favorite places. It was either those, or the Uvalde Malt-n-Burger. There was no McDonalds or Burger King until they built the Burger King on Federal in Galena Park. 
Hot Wheels and Dilley Bars were my Mom's carrot of choice, and I was tickled to death to get either.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

party lines,, My grandma whipped my ars for listening to her neighbor up the road talk till I told her she was cheating with another neighbor man down the road the opposite way! LMAO! then she was ready to head to church and Gossip! gotta love grannys!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Remember road flares? Anytime there was an accident they would put out flares to warn you to get over. I haven't seen them used in years.

Also the construction zones would have those little round "kettle flares" (i guess that's what you'd call them) They looked about like a cannon ball with a wick coming out the top and they would light it up to mark the edge of a road or what-not before they had those big flashing yellow lights. Heck I guess I haven't seen the yellow flashing lights in a while either.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I remember the motorcycle trails on what would become the overpass to Mangum when 290 freeway ended right there around the NW Mall. There was a *****'s right there too. The sign structure for *****'s is still there and used for a cellphone company or something. I still see "*****" up there in my mind when I look that direction even though it's been covered over 10 times.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I remember playing football trying to get to the Funbowl city championship.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Remember the U-tote-m at the corner of Beechnut & Post Oak was the first store I knew of that stayed open 24 hours. It didn't even have a door on it or front wall, just wide open. Big boxes of produce just sitting on the floor, right next to cases of shotgun shells. During duck season my Dad would stop there before daylight, he went next door to Dutch Kettle and filled his Thermos up with coffee and I went and and got shells for the days hunt. Those were the days!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I remember the first time I saw live lobsters in a tank at a grocery store. 

It was at the Handy Andy in Spring Branch. I was amazed.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I remember when we'd go to the Budweiser plant tour and get a pretzel at the end and feed it to the koi in the ponds outside of the hospitality house.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I remember that there used to be a farmers market across the street from Memorial City Malls ice rink.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I remember taking us to get milk from the dairy on Cypress Rosehill near 2920. Growing up on store bought milk I hated the taste of that fresh milk. YuckkkkK! Plus that dairy smelled like sh!rt.


----------



## slickman (Oct 6, 2009)

*I remember we had a car that would pull long lake hill in high gear*


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Bozo said:


> I remember when we'd go to the Budweiser plant tour and get a pretzel at the end and feed it to the koi in the ponds outside of the hospitality house.


Busch Gardens,i remember when 288 south was being built.Getting real toys in Cracker Jacks.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

br549 said:


> Rotary Phones. I got one and my kids are fascinated by it.


LOL. I just bought a house phone with a cord on it cause I'm sick and tired of looking for the cordless handset in my kids rooms. Than when I find it, it has a dead battery !!!! So decided to subject the kiddo's to some "old school" technology.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

bluewaterbound1 said:


> LOL. I just bought a house phone with a cord on it cause I'm sick and tired of looking for the cordless handset in my kids rooms. Than when I find it, it has a dead battery !!!! So decided to subject the kiddo's to some "old school" technology.


We have ip phones now at the house so, there is one phone line coming out of the back of the modem that I unplug when all of the cordless phones have disappeared.

Miraculously they all eventually make it back downstairs by the perp telling me something is wrong with the phone and I need to see if I can fix it some how. They think I'm a magic phone fixer.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

This thread reminds me of Lewis CK's recent visit to the Conan show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXStPqhLmIk


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I remember dodge ball is school but the lefties killed it! lol


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

We still play dodge ball in school here but with wussafied balls. No more big red rubber ones


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I remember when every Saturday was Bonanza day, now where I-10 cabaret is.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

br549 said:


> We still play dodge ball in school here but with wussafied balls. No more big red rubber ones


Arent you a little old to be challenging school kids to dodgeball? :rotfl:


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Woolco - sort of like a cross between K-Mart and Weiners.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mike77015 said:


> Arent you a little old to be challenging school kids to dodgeball? :rotfl:


Not too old, but definatlely too slow! Those turds are mean and looking for payback after they fail a history test:slimer:


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

br549 said:


> Not too old, but definatlely too slow! Those turde are mean and looking for payback after they fail a history test:slimer:


I wish some of my teachers would have came out to play some dodgeball. We always got stuck playing against Coach Arnik, he could bench press a small volkswagon. That reminds me I remember Pops in school.


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

...when you actually had to get your fat a.. out of the chair and walk aaaaalllllll the way over to the cable box and change the channel using the dial. Channels 2 thru 60 (or something like that).


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mike77015 said:


> That reminds me I remember Pops in school.


 Would solve a lot of problems here if people used them at home! Told a kid the other day that his parents didnt love him. He asked me why I thought that and I said if they did they would have beaten him the first time he acted like a fool.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I remember having to go outside and turn the T.V. antenna to get 1 of the 3 channels to come in clearer, black & white Curtis Mathis T. V.


----------



## mikeleeski (Nov 17, 2005)

swimming all day at the port neches pool.....crabbing on the river at the boat club....picnics on stewts island in lake sabine..riding dirt bikes at burtons ship yard....spending summers camping out at ivanhoe and having nothing but a dirt bike for transportation....skiing in ski show at astoworld for 2 summers.....


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

No limits on flounder...They were trash fish!!

Sleeping in the rear widow on those long trips home in my parents old Nova...


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Laying in the little back section behind the back seat going to corpus from alice.

Riding in the back of the truck when I was still in grade school

When you went to get your fishing and hunting license and they actually put stamps on there. I miss seeing the different stamps.

Going to the local convience store and filling up the 4 wheeler and buying smokes for $2.00

Thinking that my elementary school cafeteria was the biggest room in the world.

Staying up all night and couldnt sleep because I was too excited to go fishing and then dreading the water in the face from dad because I had only been alseep for 1 or 2 hours.

Taking a nap in the boat because you were so tired from staying up all night only to have your dad throw fish in your face. That always got my adrenaline going again.

Being the only boy in my neighboorhood and having to play doctor with all the girls....Life was hard.

The last one I remember the JOY I felt when my 4 year old was born. No offence to my wife but that was the Happiest day in my life.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

weingardens @ 59 and sanders or on Jensen and bennington. globe was at 59 and sanders. Local store called stutts @ jensen and parker.
and we lived out in the woods @ jensen and parker.
remember the shell roads...actual shells they would crush up and put down for the road.....everything was white.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Allan Jackson


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

waterspout said:


> I remember dodge ball is school but the lefties killed it! lol


:biggrin:


----------



## biged412 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Houston Wrestling*



bouy37 said:


> .....when Paul Boesch would bring us Houston Wrestling from downtown Houston via Channel 39 every Saturday night.


 I remember Johnny Hart getting the "iron Claw" put on him and seeing blood squirt out of his TEMPLES !


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

First B&W TV dad brought in 1954. 
Watching the Indian on the Test Pattern at 10:30 after the news.
Helping my grandpa plow a 40 acre cotton field behind a team of Missouri Red Mules.
The Howdy Doody Show
Spin and Marty on the Mickey Mouse Show.
Annette Funicello!!!!
Going the the Saturday Matinee to watch a double western (25 cents admission, popcorn a nickel and 10 cents for a soda)
T-Hand


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

Melon said:


> Pokie that guy went to school with my folks. His nickname was Booger. And if you set still while getting the flat-top? You would get some bubblegum.lol Also remember the sticky stuff he would put on your hair? Believe it was called Butch. Your hair would be hard as a rock. I couldn't stand that stuff. I never complained because I was gonna get my free piece of Double Bubble!


my brother would get a crew cut, the stuff they put on was butch wax, and for fifty cents we could get a bottle coke from the old machines, if you didnt put the empty back, you didnt get another coke ever. the barber had a memory a mile long, and offered shoe shines


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

biged412 said:


> I remember Johnny Hart getting the "iron Claw" put on him and seeing blood squirt out of his TEMPLES !


I remember Andre the Giant. What a monster-sized dude!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Anyone else have one of these? I remember a long hill that we used to ride these down. It's amazing some of us made it out of those years with the speeds attained on these, especially when you reached the bottom of the hill and locked em up for spin-outs.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

bigpun91 said:


> my brother would get a crew cut, the stuff they put on was butch wax, and for fifty cents we could get a bottle coke from the old machines, if you didnt put the empty back, you didnt get another coke ever. the barber had a memory a mile long, and offered shoe shines


I had forgotten about having to take soda bottles back to the store. Mom would buy a six pack of 32oz. cokes to last the week. You'd have to lug them back to the courtesy booth and get a refund receipt so that you didn't have to pay for a deposit on the bottles you were buying that trip.

Then they started making 2 liter plastic bottles when I was probably 12 or 13 and I remember thinking that bottle of coke was the biggest bottle I'd ever seen.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

slopoke said:


> I remember Andre the Giant. What a monster-sized dude!


Yep

Kamala

Iron Sheik

The good old days


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Using paper milk cartons to freeze fish in before ziplocs.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Bozo said:


> Using paper milk cartons to freeze fish in before ziplocs.


Or those big 1-2 gallon plastic jugs with the screw on lids? They usually held bulk pickles, mayo, mustard, whatever.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

I remember when Pluto was still a planet!!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Anyone else have one of these? I remember a long hill that we used to ride these down. It's amazing some of us made it out of those years with the speeds attained on these, especially when you reached the bottom of the hill and locked em up for spin-outs.


I really wanted one of those, or a Bigwheel, but Mom and Dad did me one better and got metal one from Sears called a hugger bike. I couldn't find a picture of it on Google, though.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

We used to ride in the back of my dads 71 Ford 4x4 from Sweeny to Sargent standing in the bed holding the rollbar. A couple of times we rode our motorcycles and 4 wheelers from Sargent to Sweeny. BTW, Sweeny to Austin 18 pack.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

We were so poor we walked 20 miles thru the snow up hill with no shoes. Or a coat!

How many of your dads told you that story? 

Remember when?

lol


----------



## NVUS2 (Aug 14, 2005)

Going to visit Dad on Saturday's at his gas station on Edgebrook and 45 and him taking us to eat burgers at Burger Mart. Best burger in town back then.

Riding in the back window on the way to Dallas. (you can't fit anything back there in the cars today)

Partying at "The Field" across from Dobie HS every Friday and Saturday night. Now its as apartment complex.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I remember going to work downtown with my step dad at Lester Goodson Pontiac for being punished for something I had done wrong. That was before they moved out on 45 north. I Believe I was around 11 or so. We got there he put me to work. Gave me a rubber hammer and sent me to work with the guys in make ready. Well I hammered Hub Caps on for three weeks straight. Child abuse I tell ya! lol At the end of the week I believe he gave me a couple of dollars. But hey $2.00 was a lot od money back then.


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

Walking to school (no, not three miles and not uphill)
Red Ryder BB guns
Playing cowboys and indians (not pc today)
Taking sack lunch to school because parents couldn't afford .25 cents for a tray lunch everyday
Being on sports teams where you played according to your ability and if you weren't any good you sat your arse on the bench
T-HAND


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Making sun tea in a gallon pickle jar at our beach house in Matagorda.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

sweenyite said:


> Making sun tea in a gallon pickle jar at our beach house in Matagorda.


I still do that.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

TUNNEL HAND said:


> Walking to school (no, not three miles and not uphill)
> Red Ryder BB guns
> Playing cowboys and indians (not pc today)
> Taking sack lunch to school because parents couldn't afford .25 cents for a tray lunch everyday
> ...


Which made you work that much harder to play better so you would be picked.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

JAWS in 3D


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Melon said:


> We were so poor we walked 20 miles thru the snow up hill with no shoes. Or a coat!
> 
> How many of your dads told you that story?
> 
> ...


My Dad told me stories like that, and they were true! He and his brothers and sisters were orphans in foster homes in Louisiana. Mainly on farms. And everybody knows what foster kids do on a farm.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

On Sat. nites, after midnight, picking up races at Bill Williams Drive-in (Main and Holcombe) and caravaning down to Westridge by the Astrodome and running between Fannin and Main...won a few, lost a few. 

ya'll remember Panjo's Pizza? It was the best pizza in Houston.

remember when Westheimer funnelled down to two lanes at Fondren?

going waaaaaaay the heck out Westheimer to an awesome C&W place called Fool's Gold?

early 60's...an indoor slot car complex in Bellaire...2cool!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

When we were kids we'd walk the rail road tracks. Pick up sulfer, dated battery acid bottles, Dated rail road nails, and insulators from the lines. We'd find flares left behind and light them off.
One time we ventured off the tracks and stumbled onto an old dump site. I found a full length wooden leg with the straps and all. Took it home and got wooped good. Hid it at the rail raod track bridge after that. LOL

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Buffett Fan said:


> On Sat. nites, after midnight, picking up races at Bill Williams Drive-in (Main and Holcombe) and caravaning down to Westridge by the Astrodome and running between Fannin and Main...won a few, lost a few.
> 
> ya'll remember Panjo's Pizza? It was the best pizza in Houston.
> 
> ...


Panjo's pizza parlor.....Dayum it i can't believe i forgot them!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Anyone else have one of these? I remember a long hill that we used to ride these down. It's amazing some of us made it out of those years with the speeds attained on these, especially when you reached the bottom of the hill and locked em up for spin-outs.


 THAT THIS WAS THE GREATEST! We used to burn up and down the street while our dads watched us like King of the hill intro. All fun and games till ya wore the wheels out and they split! I want one again.......but it will have to be MUCH LARGER! I don't know what happend! Green for the Green!


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

I remeber having to sign all of the tags when you bought your hunting license and having to ad a saltwater stamp.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Mako$Money said:


> Anyone have oppertunity to own muscle car? what did you drive? me 1969 plymouth roadrunner. Sorry folks, but that mussel word kik my behiney!! think I finally spelled it right.


Had a muscle truck as my first car. '71 F150 that had a '76 460 dropped in with a Holley 850 DP. Don't know what my dad was thinking! That truck would haul some serious donkey! Course it ran on regular and regular was only $.50/Gallon.

It also ate "Donut gaskets" like candy and driving through the Baytown/LaPorte tunnel I blew one once... commenced to backfiring from the manifold, scared me half to death. Can't imagine what the other drivers were thinking!


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Bottom Finder said:


> I remeber having to sign all of the tags when you bought your hunting license and having to ad a saltwater stamp.


That was only like 5-6 years ago, wasn't it ??? Hell, I got underwear older than that friend. I remember when I could have bought a lifetime Texas Hunting & Fishing license for $250.00. Now a super combo costs almost $80.00 for only one year !!!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I remember.........I .....remember.........Oh Hayell wiff it ,i juss can't remember!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Remember when men were men and women were women?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Remember when men were men and women were women?


And if they weren't they stayed in thuh daymd closet!!!!!


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Wolf Man Jack on the radio after midnight. The paper Texas drivers license (no photo). Was kind of a light pink color. If you were good with a razor blade, you could cut out the numbers and become of legal drinking age--that is until the LCB's learned to hold a flashlight behind it to find the cuts. Playing cards in the spokes of your bike. Wrist rockets made from an old inner tube, a "Y" cut from a branch of a mesquite tree, and the tongue of an old leather shoe. Paper straws that weren't very good for thick malts. Picking cotton by hand. Primeing the pump to pump drinking water for us and the livestock.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

"The Rest of The Story" Paul Harvey AM radio

Grandfather cutting plugs of DAYS WORK chew.

Standing outside hearing my grandmother yell at me to turn the antenna a lil more so Hee Haw would come in better

remember when


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Football helmets with the old 4-way suspension straps and NO other padding in them what so ever! :brew:


Strap Helmets. Ouch make my head hurt still today!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

T.V. repairman coming to your house and putting a mirror on a stand in front of the T.V. while he watched the mirror and tuned up the T.V. from the back knobs.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I'm crazed!!!


----------



## slickfish (Dec 13, 2006)

mid-south wrestling on sunday mornings and if i could stay up late enough on saturday nights i could watch it then.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

There use to be a 1/4 strip that we run cars at on weekends right off of 45 going towards Galveston. Some buddies and me run a car every weekend down there for several years when I was in high school. Can't remember the name. I've been gone from there for 35yrs. It brings back memories.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

The old Drug Store Malts.......Havn't had one that good in a looooong time!


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

Doctors who made house calls when you were sick.
Teachers who could blister your rear when you acted up.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I remember when early withdrawal was a form of birth control. 

GED


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

gedavis2 said:


> I remember when early withdrawal was a form of birth control.
> 
> GED


And it didn't work good all the time.hwell:sad4sm


----------



## Buzzbait (Jun 20, 2004)

The Emotions at Silver Wings, Chance at Round Top or Carmine hall, and a few bottles of Boones Farm


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

TUNNEL HAND said:


> Teachers who could blister your rear when you acted up.


Yep! They would always bring in the Coach to paddle you.


----------



## Chloebella (Jul 30, 2009)

Mako$Money said:


> I remember 1969 Z28's, pontiac goats, plymouth roadrunners, cuda's and superbee's, dodge challangers, olds 442's, pontiac sprint, chevy nova's and I can remember when dodge came out with the daytona superbee, can't remember what they called them for sure but had the nose cone on front and high spoiler on rear. Only like 500 made. I remember the 56's 57's and the wing cars cruising the streets in my home town. Beer was always in abundance. I was in high school and could go to the bars and drink legally! No I wasn't 21 and in high school. Legal age was 19 ( I started late) not my fault!! hehe! Man where did my life go all of a sudden??
> Anyone have oppertunity to own muscle car? what did you drive? me 1969 plymouth roadrunner. Sorry folks, but that mussel word kik my behiney!! think I finally spelled it right.


Well, I have had just about every year chevelle, I just sold my green/wht stripes 69 z/28 and now I only have a 68 rs camaro that im restoring for my daughter. Oh yeah i got my wife one of those 06' gtos.:dance:


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I remember once my wife asked, "Why don't you just buy a 6-pak instead of one at a time. It would be cheaper?".

Before I could answer my brother beat me to it. He said" because sometimes nothing tasted better than a cold 7-Eleven beer on ice."

I couldn't have said it better....

S.M.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Strange, i can remember traveling through Needville and i couldn't have been any more than 5 and my father would start hiding beer under the seat /under me or wherever he could put it-I know for fact it was against the law then! :cheers:


I grew up in La. Bro. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Roger said:


> There use to be a 1/4 strip that we run cars at on weekends right off of 45 going towards Galveston. Some buddies and me run a car every weekend down there for several years when I was in high school. Can't remember the name. I've been gone from there for 35yrs. It brings back memories.


It was on the east side of 45 just north of 646. I think it was just called Houston Raceway or Houston Dragway.

I ran a motorcycle there a few times. Man there were a ton of potholes in that shutdown area.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> When TV would go off air around midnight...hwell: or when only 3 tv stations


And you turned the outside antenna by hand till they yelled " Stop, go back a little "


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Any of yall want to trade childhoods?

Things have changed now days... and definatly for the worse. haha.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Chase4556 said:


> Any of yall want to trade childhoods?
> 
> Things have changed now days... and definatly for the worse. haha.


Yeah it was all cool, just like your times today. Any of us would forgo our memories to be your age again. Please, don't dismiss being young.

Enjoy your today and tomorrow. It is different than ours, but just as fun. You too will reminise about it in 30 years and wish you could play it back.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Remember when 59 north was two lanes?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I remeber call waiting,,,,,you had to click over...lol


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Walking down the street in my neighborhood with my pellet rifle over my shoulder heading down to the bayou to shoot whatever. No one ever bothered me or called the cops, the constable would drive by and wave.

The cable box that was connected to the TV with a cord and clicked and had seperate buttons for each channel. I can still here the click, click, click while channel surfing.


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> The old Drug Store Malts.......Havn't had one that good in a looooong time!


Thinking of going to Bandera to the old town general store. Passed it last weekend and the sign said it had old school malt shakes. Good call! Man I miss Old time malt shakes.


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

trodery said:


> LOL...Click this link and see if this brings back any memories! I remember waking up hearing this stuff! :spineyes:
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1l1vb_early-tv-test-pattern_ads


LOL....I loved shooting suction cup arrows at the TV tube targets! And what was the deal with the Big Chief on the test pattern? <shaking head> So not PC.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Earl Sheib $99.95


----------



## Packup (May 27, 2009)

Man what a great post, its a little sad to remember some of the good ole days and realize they are gone for good......here are a few I remember. 

Farrells.... what a great place, if I was real lucky, I got to share one of those giant banana splits (hogs trough?) with 3 or 4 buddies.

I tell people that I was the remote, had to get up and change the dial, then adjust the rabbit ears until it was good....always was better if I was touching it, so sometimes I had to stand there and hold those d#mn ears until whatever was important was finished.

I had one of those evil knievel toys, it was 2cool.....

bottle-rocket wars

How about Johnny Carson... he didn't even have to say anything and you would laught your ***** off!!!!!

Rabbit hunting with a spotlight in the back of a truck. Man did your hands get cold...

I am constantly on my kids for staying inside. Man I was up at the crack of dawn during the summer, and stayed outside until dark... drank out of a water hose and someone's mom always found us and gave us a sammich or something. Remember my legs being one big mosquito bite....I think thats why I hate them so much still today....

I could go on and on and on.......Life is good now, but man I sure miss some of those times..

Greenie for the post, thanks for the memories...........:brew:


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Getting your driver's license at 14.

Attic fans.

Spraying for mosquitos at bedtime.

Sonic booms.

Cuffing your jeans.

Leaving campus in fourth grade to walk and get lunch.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

The "smell of Summer time" when the most important thing was planning the next days fun. 

Hunting ducks on the Buffalo Bayou.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

spinnin wood tops! It was kinda like gamblin


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Growing up in New Gulf, thats where my grandparents lived. The 1 cop had 1 bullet in his revolver, lol. Us kids would walk several blocks to get a snow cone from the snow cone ladies house and you didnt have to worry about getting kidnapped. People 6 streets over new your parents. Walk to the reservoir there, homemade ice cream.

Here in Richmond me and my buddy at 10yrs old we would tape our fishing rods and tackle boxes to our bikes, ride 3 miles down dirt roads to get to the rice canals and fish all day. Come home at dark and our parents didnt have to worry about us.

Riding on the back dash of the car on vacations. Moms 1 arm could hold me and my 2 brothers if she had to stop fast.

Bottle rocket wars were the best. We set about 200 acres on fire one time.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> Growing up in New Gulf, thats where my grandparents lived. The 1 cop had 1 bullet in his revolver, lol. Us kids would walk several blocks to get a snow cone from the snow cone ladies house and you didnt have to worry about getting kidnapped. People 6 streets over new your parents.
> 
> Here in Richmond me and my buddy at 10yrs old we would tape our fishing rods and tackle boxes to our bikes, ride 3 miles down dirt roads to get to the rice canals and fish all day. Come home at dark and our parents didnt have to worry about us.
> 
> Riding on the back dash of the car on vacations. *Moms 1 arm could hold me and my 2 brothers if she had to stop fast.*




My mother's right arm was like stretch armstrong and she could beat thuh he77 outta me on the back dash!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Lol, we would all get hit if we were acting up while she was driving.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Growing up in New Gulf, thats where my grandparents lived. The 1 cop had 1 bullet in his revolver, lol. Us kids would walk several blocks to get a snow cone from the snow cone ladies house and you didnt have to worry about getting kidnapped. People 6 streets over new your parents. Walk to the reservoir there, homemade ice cream.
> 
> Here in Richmond me and my buddy at 10yrs old we would tape our fishing rods and tackle boxes to our bikes, ride 3 miles down dirt roads to get to the rice canals and fish all day. Come home at dark and our parents didnt have to worry about us.
> 
> ...


 I grew up in Newgulf too... it was like Mayberry. Wish I could go back.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Roger said:


> There use to be a 1/4 strip that we run cars at on weekends right off of 45 going towards Galveston. Some buddies and me run a car every weekend down there for several years when I was in high school. Can't remember the name. I've been gone from there for 35yrs. It brings back memories.


 Houston International  Those WERE the days!


----------



## FishEyes (Jan 7, 2005)

*Paul Boesch and Houston Wrestling, oh and Frito Bandito erasers. I still have a green one.
*


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

The NHL version of the Houston Aeros!!! Winning whatever championship it was back then!!!!


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Buzzbait said:


> The Emotions at Silver Wings, Chance at Round Top or Carmine hall, and a few bottles of Boones Farm


The Emotions were always a good draw. You remember Fast Forward? 
How about when 610am was a pop music radio station?
New Gulf boys..do you remember all the truck sized pieces of sulphur stacked in a pile? The Red Bull in Wharton? 8-track players..My first truck was a '67 GMC 3 speed column shift with one. Played Ted Nuguent over and over and over ...you get the picture. Remember the size limit on specks was 10" and 20 total? Reds were 12" bag limit was ? B&P


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Pistol58 said:


> I went to Spring as well. So did my Mom, Aunts, and Uncle. Girl who graduated with me, her dad owned Gunnys, they closed it down I think my Jr year or somewhere around there.


Knew Gunny well...the bikers respected him too...his sons were Larry McWhirter and Eddie Grayson! Never knew of a daughter...Eddie owned the Track Shack on Hardy.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

ya the rest got screwwddd----



slopoke said:


> I remember two things: Being able to drink and drive as long as you weren't intoxicated and driving. And being the last generation, literally to the year, that could drink at the age of 18.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

fishtale said:


> The NHL version of the Houston Aeros!!! Winning whatever championship it was back then!!!!


They were in the WHA not the NHL.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

FishEyes said:


> *Frito Bandito erasers. I still have a green one.*


EVERYTHING IS ON EBAY!


----------



## Fathead (Aug 11, 2005)

Full-size vans: older kid down the street had one and would take us all "6-packin". . . I think I was 15.

Riding my bike to Todville Rd to wadefish in the bay. Those wadefish spots then became places to "park" in later years.

Smoking out on a pier at night, throwing a castnet just to pull in the glowing blue jellies. No concept of time.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Fathead said:


> Full-size vans: older kid down the street had one and would take us all "6-packin". . . I think I was 15.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I had a buddy that droves his dads "Good Times" coversion. Very cool.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

Polish homes on Friday night. Tin hall on Saturday night. Dad hanging a six pack on the outside mirror on a road trip in winter, remember the plastic six pack holder? We would fold them into one hole and try to break it.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

In the 4th grade, I had a teacher that wore a wig. I was at the chalkboard behind her and yanked it off her head. She was mad. I had to go to the principal's office for pops. Even got to sign my name on the paddle. 

In high school, some of us dropped our pants and sat on the Xerox machine and took pictures of our butt.

One night, I decided to sneak out of my house through my window. I hit the top of the window and it slammed shut and couldn't get back in. I removed the antenna and got back in without my mom knowing. Whew!

I had a fake pearl necklace when I was about 7 or 8 and used to put it on my chin. It broke and one of the pearls lodged in my ear. Had to go to the doc for him to dig it out.

I used to shoot bottle rockets at my siblings too. Then I would light a firecracker in my hand and obviously it would blow up because I was too slow to throw it.

I would shoot my pellet gun through the screen at birds too. Had lots of holes in the screen when it was all said and done. My dad found out and would make me eat the birds I killed. Meadowlark with a little bit of butter wasn't so bad. Robins tasted better IMO.

When I got my first car, I turned the windshield wipers to the side and would squirt people walking down the road or riding their bicycles. 

When I was a senior in high school, I turned 18 about 2 weeks into the beginning of the year. I had a 1957 Chevrolet. I would go to Louisiana every Friday and buy beer and liquor and load the big trunk full and sell it to the other kids after school was out. I made quite a bit of money.

I skipped school on many occasions too. Had a friend that did the absentee slips and she would always throw mine away.

I'm sure there are more stunts that I pulled, these are just the ones that popped into my head now.

I was a bad kid....it's a wonder that I am kinda responsible now. *heh*


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Miss Dixie said:


> In the 4th grade, I had a teacher that wore a wig. I was at the chalkboard behind her and yanked it off her head. She was mad. I had to go to the principal's office for pops. Even got to sign my name on the paddle.
> 
> In high school, some of us dropped our pants and sat on the Xerox machine and took pictures of our butt.
> 
> ...


Kinda??


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Some things never change though. Like the look on my face that my Grandfather saw when I caught my first fish on his pier. The look on my sons face when he caught his first fish on my pier and the look on my grandaughters faces when they caught thier first fish with me, thier grandfather. Those looks were always the same. Thank the Lord some things stayed the same.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

I remember when you didn't have to pass to play ,,,, heck you didn't even have to go to class. I remember when helmet to helmet contact was a good thing and you could annihilate a quarterback and draw cheers instead of a yellow flag. I remember when coolers of beer or a keg, were in dang near every recreational softball dugout. Now you you would get escorted from the premises.


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

My first set of tires cost eighty-eight bucks...and I had to get a loan from the credit union...and my dad had to co-sign.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

How about a phone number with two digits? I do not remember our number but the TV repair mans phone number was 26. That was a very important thing to remember with tube type televisions in the mid 1950's.
Life was simple then.

The drinking and driving part was interesting. Counting fence post up close and personal. lol Can't believe I survived those early years Lone Star and Cutty Shark made for many a ruff morning after. Muscle cars and ice chest took its toll on my generation.


----------

